#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-01-21
<skorj> i guess i shouldn't be too surprised how few people are here
<fignew> ><(((">
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-01-23
<noyounext> hello everyone
<fignew> greetings noyounext :)
#ubuntu-us-ga 2012-01-22
<Red_Rail> the only geogia channel on freenode...
<Red_Rail> georgia
